# How long does it take to complete the Parental Order?



## bluebean (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone would mind saying how long theIr Parental Order took to complete?

Many thanks, BB xx


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi, I had a surrogate baby for my friends in July last year, and they put the application in 6 weeks later, so around middle of September and it was all sorted and signed before the Judge on 16 th December with no problems so 3 months in all.

It does vary on were you live as each court can insist on more information, some are very straight forward and others who have never delt with this seem to drag there heels. 
Hope this has helped a bit

Lynne xxx


----------



## bluebean (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Lynne,

Thanks so much for your reply. It's encouraging to know it can be sorted so quickly. I was looking for info on-line but there doesn't seem to a lot written about it.

BB x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

ours was about 4.5 months, depends on your PO reporter (ours was nieve and usless) also you are reliant on the dates the court has free and they generall give the PO reporter a couple of months to go thru their processes and of course you cant apply until baby is 6 weeks old, BB I have loads of info of you want something pm me 
Sam


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Ours to about 3 months


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Ours took nearer to six months. Sam came 29th June.  PO was on 16th December.  Plus  I chased a lot otherwise it would have taken much longer.  It can depend a lot on where you live and how busy the courts and appointed reporter are.  We live in London and the reality is that the teams are under resourced and this is not an urgent priority for them.  Can be frustrating but we just resolved that it did not matter in the great scheme of things as Sam was with us and to enjoy him and not to get too aggitated.  Easier said than done!

Hope this helps.
Good Luck
Carolyn x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ours was finalised about 5 months after the birth.  It really wasn't too hard, there's just a lot of chasing and making sure that all the right paperwork is pushed around.  Oh, and a tip from me is that, when you get to the final court hearing, tell them when you arrive that it's for a parental order, and they'll let you take your camera in to take some commemorative piccies (cameras aren't usually allowed in the family courts)


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Some people have had problems, but ours was quite straightforward.  The court reporter spent a couple of hours with me and my husband asking us about our life, how we met, how we met our surrogate etc etc - a bit of a life history really.  She did the same with our surrogate and her husband.  She then wrote a report, which she was happy to share with us before the court date, then the actual awarding of the PO was a really nice occasion.  My mum and my husband's mum came along, as did our surrogate even though she wasn't legally required to.  We all took photos and the magistrates gave my daughter a little cuddly bunny!


----------

